# Tip: Don't Fly With $46,950 in Your Bra



## mish (Jun 24, 2005)

*Tip: Don't Fly With $46,950 in Your Bra*

In February, Ileana Valdez tried to fly from Boston's Logan International Airport to Texas for plastic surgery on her buttocks and breasts. She never made it through security. The 26-year-old was stopped when $46,950 was found stuffed in her bra. Although she hasn't said why the cash was in her bra, the Drug Enforcement Administration called it drug money and seized it. 

The Associated Press reports that Valdez is now suing the DEA to get her money back. The single mom claims she got the cash by selling her Dorchester, Mass., business and two parcels of property in Boston's Jamaica Plain section. She has no criminal record. But why did Valdez have the cash stuffed inside her bra? Even her attorney says he doesn't know. "I don't know why she was carrying it (the cash) in her bra," AP quotes Boston lawyer Tony V. Blaize as saying. He filed the lawsuit Wednesday in U.S. District Court in Boston on behalf of Valdez. Anthony Pettigrew, a spokesman for the DEA in Boston, told AP that he could not comment on the lawsuit, but did say that federal asset forfeiture laws allow agents to seize suspected drug profits.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2005)

Jeez! When I was a young man, it was Kleenex.  I guess the current generation* IS* living better than mine!!!


----------



## mish (Jun 24, 2005)

Andy,  . That's a lot of Kleenex.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 25, 2005)

personally, I would only fly with an even 46 grand in my bra - gets by the DEA better.


----------



## mish (Jun 25, 2005)

I would only fly with $46+ grand in travelers checks in my bra - in case they're ever lost or stolen. (Guess you might say, she got busted...groan.)


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2005)

uuuuuuuuuuuuughhhhhhhh!!!!!! that was so bad mish...

i wonder if i could get away with it???  

nahhhhh, i'd never get past a mirror....


----------



## mish (Jun 25, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> uuuuuuuuuuuuughhhhhhhh!!!!!! that was so bad mish...
> 
> i wonder if i could get away with it???
> 
> nahhhhh, i'd never get past a mirror....


 
Sorrrrry, BT. Just couldn't help it  .

Shoulder pads might work.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2005)

Good thing the $46,950. wasn't in pennies!


----------



## mish (Jun 25, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Good thing the $46,950. wasn't in pennies!


 
   She'd probably never get through the metal detecter.

Guess the frontly-frumpy look is out.


----------

